# Help with a childhood favorite (cream of wheat)



## Mike1951 (Nov 2, 2015)

This shouldn't be difficult since there are only two ingredients. Still, not sure where to start.

Mom used to fix cream of wheat combined with Campbell's condensed cream of mushroom soup. It had a consistency like thick oatmeal.

I need suggestions on how to recreate this. (Yep, have zero cooking skills!)

Follow soup directions, then add uncooked cream of wheat?

Also prepare cream of wheat, then mix with diluted soup?

Just not sure.

Thanks,


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry, I'm no help at all. Cream of Wheat with C of M soup? That's new to me!

I remember it fondly as a child with milk, sugar, and a pat of butter.

Hold tight though, someone will come along with another response.


----------



## Mike1951 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have the makings and could experiment.

Probably take a few attempts to get something close.

Thanks,


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd start with soup. Then add cw. But very little. It puts up really fast.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 2, 2015)

I've never heard of it, either.  We had it similar to what Kayelle mentioned, with milk, sugar, and butter, and sometimes cinnamon. 

I'd follow Charlie's suggestion and add the cream of wheat to your warmed up cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 2, 2015)

Heat up the soup and put no more than 4 tablespoons cream of wheat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2015)

This is a new one on me too.  We ate it with milk and brown sugar.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I'd start with soup. Then add cw. But very little. It puts up really fast.



I wish we did not have that silly time limit on editing. I meant to say "Puffs"  up.
You'd have experiment with how much CW to add, until you get right consistency. 4 table spoons sound like way too much.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 2, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I wish we did not have that silly time limit on editing. I meant to say "Puffs"  up.
> You'd have experiment with how much CW to add, until you get right consistency. 4 table spoons sound like way too much.


According to the box, it is 3 tablespoons per cup of liquid.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 2, 2015)

I knew what you meant, Charlie.   For one can of soup, 4 TBLSP of Cream of Wheat sounds like way too much to me, too.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 2, 2015)

Additional information a can of cream of mushroom soup is 10.5 ounces.


----------



## Mike1951 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks to all!

Actually, 4 tbsp sounds like an excellent starting point, based on:

10.5 oz soup + 10.5 oz water or milk = 21 oz or 2.6 cups

Allowing for some solids in the soup not present in plain liquid, the amount suggested for 2 cups of water is 1/3 cup or 5.3 tbsp.

Not wanting to add another variable trying to do this in the microwave, I ordered an 1100 watt hot plate and a saucepan.

I should be able to try this by the weekend.

Again, I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## blissful (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a dish made by both sides of the family. One side makes it sweet (sugar, fruit), the other side makes it savory (salt butter, broth).
Mocnik--slovanian
Recept - Slovenian porridge – Mocnik

It is pronounced 'Mooch-nick'. The mushroom cream-cream of wheat sounds very similar.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 3, 2015)

I would make the cream of wheat first, to get the texture right, and use milk as the liquid.  Very little seasoning would be required as the soup has enough salt in it.  Make the cream of wheat a little runny by adding extra milk after it's cooked.  Then add the cream of mushroom soup.

Trying to add just the right amount of the farina (cream of wheat) to the soup is trick as not all of the water in the soup is available to the farina.  Much of it is bound into the starches used to thicken the soup.  By making the farina first, you are assured of the proper texture, and you can remove some of the hot cereal if needed so that you can control how much goes into the soup.  The ratio of soup to farina can more easily be controlled to get the results you're looking for.  You might also add some sliced celery to your recipe to add more flavor, but again, not too much, maybe half of a stalk.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mike1951 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I would make the cream of wheat first, to get the texture right, and use milk as the liquid.  Very little seasoning would be required as the soup has enough salt in it.  Make the cream of wheat a little runny by adding extra milk after it's cooked.  Then add the cream of mushroom soup.
> ......
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks, Chief.

Since I can't remember how Mom made hers, I'll try both methods.

After all, the ingredients are cheap, and the results, hopefully, will still be edible.

There is also the possibility that she didn't reduce the condensed soup at all or used less water/milk when mixing it with cream of wheat. Other variables to consider.


----------



## Mike1951 (Nov 6, 2015)

OK, today I tried heating the reduced soup and then adding the cream of wheat. It took five tablespoons to thicken.

The mistake I made was adding the 1/4 teaspoon of salt called for in the C of W directions, causing it to be too salty.

Otherwise, it wasn't bad, but not like I remember.

In the next few days, I'll try Chief's suggestion. I'll prepare the cream of wheat and then add the un-reduced soup. I won't be adding any salt this time, as there should be plenty in the soup.


----------



## Juliewestphal8 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm no help either but an awesome tip when making C of W for breakfast is to add a splash of vanilla and then your other toppings. So much better. We called it hot ice cream at the bible camp where i used to volunteer in the kitchen!!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2017)

Juliewestphal8 said:


> I'm no help either but an awesome tip when making C of W for breakfast is to add a splash of vanilla and then your other toppings. So much better. We called it hot ice cream at the bible camp where i used to volunteer in the kitchen!!



Outside of the fact that this thread died 2 years ago, Vanilla and cream of mushroom soup is hardly a good mix. 

But definitely ok with cream of wheat by itself.


----------

